# Middle age Hotties....who is it 4 U?



## Timemachine

Mine is Catherine Zeta Jones. While she may have some screwed up political veiws, she does seem to have a thing for OLD GUYS!!!! (there hope for me yet)

Who is yours???......and PLEASE, No Kim Kardashian trash. Lets keep it tasteful!


----------



## FLAT FISHY

yer wife still outa town eh?????????


----------



## RACER

Reba still works for me


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

My wife. 

Reba ain't bad either. Gotta watch those redheads though.


----------



## SHURSHOT270

Sandra bullock


----------



## DJ77360

MY WIFE!!!.........she is 60 years old and there is not another female that can turn me on like she does. Mind, body and soul.


----------



## Major29

Jennifer Aniston fo' sho!!!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timemachine

SHURSHOT270 said:


> Sandra bullock


Ain't it the truth....good second runner up!!!!


----------



## DSL_PWR

Stana Katic or Angie Harmon.


----------



## Timemachine

FLAT FISHY said:


> yer wife still outa town eh?????????


Bwahahahahaah......... Somebody is following along at home. Nope, she made it back a couple of days ago. Still hot and still 16 years younger than me.


----------



## Shaky

Timemachine said:


> Mine is Catherine Zeta Jones. While she may have some screwed up political veiws, she does seem to have a thing for OLD GUYS!!!! (there hope for me yet)
> 
> Who is yours???......and PLEASE, No Kim Kardashian trash. Lets keep it tasteful!


better watch out for her, rumor has it, she has been known to cause oral cancer in California!

I'll stick with my wife!


----------



## Timemachine

shaky said:


> better watch out for her, rumor has it, she has been known to cause oral cancer in california!
> 
> I'll stick with my wife!


dude....you ruined it for me!!


----------



## eesmike

Sofia Vergara, as long as she doesn't speak! Lol...


----------



## Hollywood1053

Demi Moore is still pretty hot.....


----------



## Quepos1

Faith Hill ain't bad when done up. A friend of mine is next door neighbor with Fait and Tim and she looks like a regular soccer mom in everyday make-up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Demi and Jennifer Aniston are two great looking cougars.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## gcmboats

oh yeah









:rotfl:J/K


----------



## txgoddess

Mark Harmon.


----------



## Timemachine

eesmike said:


> Sofia Vergara, as long as she doesn't speak! Lol...


Bwahahahaha.....my wife sound just like her! Crazy huh???


----------



## Spots and Dots

Heather Locklear!


----------



## 8seconds

SHURSHOT270 said:


> Sandra bullock


x3



eesmike said:


> Sofia Vergara,


x2

I'll also include Salma Hayek, Halle Berry, Madeline Stowe, & Marrisa Tomei

I need a Cold Shower:cloud:


----------



## BullyARed

JLO!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Angelina with jugs...


----------



## Bryan24

Jennifer Love Hewitt...


----------



## fishin shallow

SHURSHOT270 said:


> Sandra bullock


sad3smsad3smsad3sm


----------



## Backcast

Cindy Crawford

Joe


----------



## Timemachine

Bryan24 said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt...


BRYAN.....DUDE........I had to look this one up......you young dog. Chasing after a buss you ain't never gonna catch....

bwahahahahah....good choice though!


----------



## 24Buds

txgoddess she is pretty old right?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Lilly VonShtupp....she's no wabbit.


----------



## txgoddess

24Buds said:


> txgoddess she is pretty old right?


He said "MIDDLE AGED"!

I plan on living til at least 90 and I'm barely 29. I've only celebrated that birthday 10 times.


----------



## chumy

Nigella Lawson.


----------



## POC Troutman

Spots and Dots said:


> Heather Locklear!


this one is the winner right here!


----------



## 24Buds

txgoddess said:


> He said "MIDDLE AGED"!
> 
> I plan on living til at least 90 and I'm barely 29. I've only celebrated that birthday 10 times.


 sorry. I thought you were much older.....:rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg

Dominique


----------



## cklimpt

bryan24 said:


> jennifer love hewitt...


winner!!!


----------



## Timemachine

poppadawg said:


> Dominique


The News Lady???? hmmmm.....not a bad choice.


----------



## V-Bottom

Robyn Mead.......that Tv news lady


----------



## Timemachine

V-Bottom said:


> Robyn Mead.......that Tv news lady


This right here. One of the India guys at work has it bad for her!!


----------



## FINNFOWLER

I am going to go with Meg Ryan.


----------



## just plain bill

tomei...mmm...
catherine zeta...mmm...
meg ryan...hmmmm?


----------



## capfab

Alyssa Milano


----------



## Bocephus

When I was a young pup I thought Raquel Welch was the most gorgeous woman on the planet....I think she's still hot even now !




























And here she is now.....


----------



## Jdog223

8seconds said:


> x3
> 
> x2
> 
> I'll also include Salma Hayek, Halle Berry, Madeline Stowe, & Marrisa Tomei
> 
> I need a Cold Shower:cloud:


I'll take marrisa and salma for 300 Mr. Trebec !

Sent through the time and space continuum.


----------



## HTownBoi281

Jennifer Aniston 
Heather Locklear
Heidi Klum
Kate Beckinsale
Alyssa Milano

In any order!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

throw Kim Basinger in there too


----------



## BATWING

Im going with Elizabeth Hurley on this one, all time fav for the hot tube list. She is still put together well and 100% lady. Jen Aniston is yet a little young to be middle aged.


----------



## marshmadness

I would hit Salma Hayek like she owed me money


----------



## aguaflaca

poppadawg said:


> Dominique


I second this one.


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle

Uma Thurman, always had a crush on her.


----------



## redduck

Zeta Jones is awfully nice on the eyes.


----------



## Yams

Salma Hayek....0.o


----------



## ydnark

*My latest moist dream...*

Kimberly Guilfoyle from "The Five" on Fox news...


----------



## Timemachine

50 replies and 1427 views....my work is done here. Time to go home!


----------



## poppadawg

Hottest elderly lady of all time. 73 years old next month. Be carefull if you get freaky with it, she could break a hip. Get your walker grandma-we gonna party tonight


----------



## boltmaster

Maybe a bit past middle aged but Helen mirren is still pretty foxy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75

It was Diane Lane until I heard she is playing Hillary in the TV series.


----------



## prokat

*giada*

You know she can make a sammich!


----------



## lite-liner

wife- & she's a red head
sandra bullock
blankin' after that......


----------



## corpus shorty

Sharon Stone...


----------



## kweber

gom1 said:


> You know she can make a sammich!


yep... trump card there.


----------



## Mick R.

Vanessa Marcil (45)










Salma (46)










Christie Brinkley - 59 years old - are you kidding me??


----------



## Buffett Fan

Still smokin' at 49...Elle "the Body" McPherson...


----------



## tinman03

Valerie Bertinelli, Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Penelope


----------



## prokat

*rosie??*

h:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Smoking @ 51...


----------



## Johnny9

Lindsey on 2 1/2 Men playing Alan's GF(Courtney-Thorn Smith)
Gwendth Palthrow
Heather Locklear


----------



## bigbarr

Penelope Cruz for me


----------



## Mad Mike

Sandra Bullock
Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Byrdmen

I heard (from Michael Berry) that today is Loni Anderson's birthday.....

68!

Man I getting old.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

As long as I'm dreaming, this one has been on my freebie list for a long time. Richest model in the world. Born in 1963. Yeah, I'm goin with Kathy Ireland. Photo re-issued in SI in 2010.


----------



## rsmith

gcmboats said:


> oh yeah
> 
> View attachment 641953
> 
> 
> Ha!


----------



## Hook 'Em

Dana Delany Monday thru Friday Sandra Bullock on the weekends.


----------



## Bruce J

Lots of good ones already mentioned, but I'll add Christina Applegate.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Eloise DeJoria. Lord Almighty.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Oh yeah!








This was my very first poster....won it with my Dad at a carnival, throwing darts!


----------



## Trouthunter

Lots of pretty women listed but no Shania Twain? She's still hotter than hot.

Pamela Hensley from the old Matt Houston show used to flip my trigger too lol.

TH


----------



## 8seconds

*Almost forgot*

Heather Graham (43):


----------



## kweber

^ OK but slightly off-balanced...


----------



## prokat

^^^


----------



## DSL_PWR

can't forget her.


----------



## RexP

Kim Basinger. always and my wife knows it


----------



## Chuck

I would have to add Jamie Lee Curtis. And Barbara Eden!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You guys have a lot of good ones but we almost overlooked Nicole Kidman...one of the finest carrot tops out there...








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## DANO

Helen Hunt
Andie McDowell


----------



## capt4fish

*There ya go.....*



Snus said:


> MY WIFE!!!.........she is 60 years old and there is not another female that can turn me on like she does. Mind, body and soul.


My wife is the best.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

gom1 said:


> h:


Cornhusker


----------



## stammster - temporary

*Yes*



DANO said:


> Helen Hunt
> Andie McDowell


I like the way you think!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Bocephus said:


> When I was a young pup I thought Raquel Welch was the most gorgeous woman on the planet....I think she's still hot even now !
> 
> And here she is now.....


Interesting. When I saw this thread I thought Raquel Welch, but she is past middle aged. She is definitely genetically gifted IMO.


----------



## stammster - temporary

No love for Jamie Lee Curtis?

What about Catherine Bach (aka Daisy Duke) in her prime?


----------



## trodery

What middle aged hottie does it for me? My fiance'


----------



## DoubleDip

Dude, your wife got to take a pic with Rick from Pawn Star??


----------



## Major29

BATWING said:


> Jen Aniston is yet a little young to be middle aged.


44 is not considered middle aged??? Come on man!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrabq

Might have missed her but didn't see Teri Hatcher on anyone's list. Her and Jennifer Love Hewitt, mmm-mmm-mmm.


----------



## dbarham

Jamie lee Curtis had a great rack!! in trading places just sayin


----------



## bentup

There is only one!


----------



## regulator

Nobody by likes Vanna ?????


----------



## Jamie_Lee

George Clooney, Jason Statham and Gerard Butler
MMMM, MMMM and more MMMMMM 
You're welcome boys


----------



## dbarham

Jamie_Lee said:


> George Clooney, Jason Statham and Gerard Butler
> MMMM, MMMM and more MMMMMM
> You're welcome boys


you would!!!!! :brew::brew: yuuuuk


----------



## dwilliams35

Elisabeth Shue still does it for me..


----------



## Ducatibilt

Wouldn't trade mine for all of those together!


----------



## Orion85

Liv Tyler


----------



## fishing-guru

Mrs. Robinson from the graduate.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Robin Meade on HLN every weekday morning is the ONLY reason I will wake up early before school!


----------



## fishingcacher

Hook 'Em said:


> Dana Delany Monday thru Friday Sandra Bullock on the weekends.


----------



## dwilliams35

Orion85 said:


> Liv Tyler


 Too young. She looks twelve.


----------



## fishNwithfish

Dolly parton. She is definitely a gilf

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## fishNwithfish

Shania twain
Olivia wilde
The chick from americas got talent can't remember her name

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## fishNwithfish

Nikki taylor ex model
Nikki cox unhappily ever after tv show
Courtney cox
Vanna white
Pamela Anderson
Sharon ozbourne

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## WildCard07

Here's a few:
30's: Natasha Henstridge, Malin Akerman, and Rhona Mitra. 
40's: Kimberly Williams Paisley, Kathryn Morris, and Lauren Graham. 
50's: Joan Allen, Kelly Preston, and Vanessa Williams. 
60's: Jane Seymour, Mary Steenburgen, and Sigourney Weaver. 
70's: Anne Margret


----------



## fishNwithfish

My all favorite! Jaime lee Presley! ! Shes hotter then clamydia! 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## fishNwithfish

Hmmmmmm yummy 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## trout77471

Crystal Bernard
Elizabeth Shue
Jessica Willey


----------



## pg542

Angie Everheart


----------



## Knotty Fly

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> As long as I'm dreaming, this one has been on my freebie list for a long time. Richest model in the world. Born in 1963. Yeah, I'm goin with Kathy Ireland. Photo re-issued in SI in 2010.


X2) I forgot about Kathy Ireland. I would be all over that like a hobo on a ham sandwich. :spineyes:


----------



## ComeFrom?

*Have You Guys Been on Mars?*

She's not mid-a yet but Kate Upton is and will be my choice....

...she could give a dog a bone....


----------



## koyhoward

Kate Upton is hot for sure, but I certainly hope 21 isn't considered middle aged. If it is, I'm pretty close to being done here!! lol


----------



## RACER

there are some hott ones here for sure


----------



## Tail Chaser

I'm an x-phile


----------



## CoastalCutie84

You boys are forgetting a good one!


----------



## TIMBOv2

CoastalCutie84 said:


> You boys are forgetting a good one!


x 1,000
+ Faith Hill


----------



## saltwatersensations

CoastalCutie84 said:


> You boys are forgetting a good one!


You are not kidding!!


----------



## bwebster

Renee Russo from Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## dparkerh

Elizabeth Hurley, Martha McCallum (Fox News), Sophia Vergara, Penelope Cruz, Angelina Jolie, Susan Sarandon.


----------



## bwguardian

I can still remember when my wife and I were dating back in the early 90's. We carpooled into work together given we both commuted into Greenway Plaza. She wanted to go see Alan Jackson at the Summit one evening after work so I thought...okay, maybe I'll score some brownie points. His opening act was Faith Hill, and when she came out in that little short black skirt...boy oh boy did I take interest! We still joke about that and Faith has become such a beautiful person through and through.


----------



## mrau

24Buds said:


> txgoddess she is pretty old right?


Left cross.



24Buds said:


> sorry. I thought you were much older.....:rotfl:


And right uppercut and ..... TKO.

Man, you get green. Usually Goddess and that Jamie girl absolutely eviscerate the guys that dare provoke them. Well done, but I'm guessing she had an off day.


----------



## Mick R.

CoastalCutie84 said:


> You boys are forgetting a good one!


You're absolutely right - Sara Evans should definitely be on this list.


----------



## justin-credible1982

Famke Janssen ain't so bad either


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

stifflers mom for sure


----------



## BigNate523

Stacey Dash she's 46 and still smokin hot


----------



## That Robbie Guy

chumy said:


> Nigella Lawson.


YES. At 53, I couldn't tell.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

seriously, Eva Mendez, Rosie Perez, China the wrestler and linda carter


----------



## kempker1409

No love for Martina?


----------



## That Robbie Guy

fishingwithhardheadkings said:


> seriously, Eva Mendez, Rosie Perez, *China the wrestler* and linda carter


Huh?!


----------



## w_r_ranch

24Buds said:


> sorry. I thought you were much older.....


You have a death wish. don't you??? :rotfl:


----------



## Ducatibilt

fishingwithhardheadkings said:


> seriously, Eva Mendez, Rosie Perez, China the wrestler and linda carter


I'm sorry but that dude is just not hot!


----------



## redspeck

*My wife*

My wife


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

Cougars are way hotter than 20 something year olds.

Don't forget Penelope Cruz


----------



## bwguardian

kempker1409 said:


> No love for Martina?


...well she is from Friendswood... My wifes hair dresser went to school with her and still does her hair...flies into Nashville to do so. She has some great pictures of her and some other country celebs.


----------



## PBD539

1







2
3







4
5


----------



## Really

No love for Dominique? Ines Sainz? Erin Andrews?


----------



## chumy

That Robbie Guy said:


> YES. At 53, I couldn't tell.


She's currently available. I may have to take a trip across the pond and wisk her off her feet.


----------



## lilsamo

*For me it's...*

Sara Evans....ugh


----------



## trout77471

Halle Berry anyone????


----------



## fastpitch

bwebster said:


> Renee Russo from Thomas Crown Affair


 X2


----------



## prokat

trout77471 said:


> Halle Berry anyone????


Yep..works for me!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I'm weird, I think Sarah Palin is hot.


----------



## dicklaxt

Well chit man I'm with you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,where's the fan.


dick


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Pocketfisherman said:


> I'm weird, I think Sarah Palin is hot.


Turn the thermostat down a little more! :ac550:


----------



## Orion85

dwilliams35 said:


> Too young. She looks twelve.


So do I, she's only five yrs older than me.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf

Alyssa Milano for me! Martina McBride is hot, but too much respect to think of her as a "hottie". 


Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Sela Ward


----------



## sotexhookset

That chic that was the wife on Everybody Loves Raymond. Don't know her name.


----------



## WildCard07

Marg Helgenberger


----------



## fishNwithfish

Sarah palin is definitely hot! Olivia wilde's eyes rape me!

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## the hook

This has always intrigued me....


----------



## Jaydub

*That chic that was the wife on Everybody Loves Raymond. Don't know her name. *

Patricia Richardson maybe? And I agree...


----------



## stdreb27

how old is vanna white?


----------



## fishNwithfish

Reese Witherspoon

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Gluconda

My wife, she's 85 years young but has a body of a 60 year old! Grrrggg


----------



## Hookless

Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio
Daryl Hanna
Meg Ryan
Meryl Streep
Julia Robert (who by the way is an interesting person outside of acting)
Tilda Swinton


----------



## chrigging

*Crystal on American Hoggers*








.......


----------



## MarkU

Great question. I'll have to ask my wife, when she gets back from the bank, and a taco run.


----------



## WillieT

Eva Longoria


----------



## WillieT

Jaydub said:


> *That chic that was the wife on Everybody Loves Raymond. Don't know her name. *
> 
> Patricia Richardson maybe? And I agree...


Patrica Heaton


----------



## Wade Fisher

*I envy ....*

who ever got the job of painting those jeans on.


----------



## MarkU

Wife told me I like Christina Applegate. But I need to win the Lotto tonight, to make that happen. My wife's the best! She told me so.


----------



## DEXTER

chrigging said:


> .......


100% agree with you on this one. She is a keeper.


----------



## RedXCross

About as Old as Kenny



stdreb27 said:


> how old is vanna white?


----------



## Timemachine

TWENTY-THOUSAND VIEWS!!!!!!!! Incredible.

Thanks Guys


----------



## That Robbie Guy

chrigging said:


> .......


... there is definitely something about her I like.


----------



## Pablo

Charlize Theron is on the edge of the age bracket, but she does it for me.

Also, Michelle Pfeiffer
Penelope Cruz
Sela Ward


----------



## RexP

dparkerh said:


> Elizabeth Hurley, Martha McCallum (Fox News), Sophia Vergara, Penelope Cruz, Angelina Jolie, Susan Sarandon.


I used to think susan sarnada was hot but she has gone so far left shes become very ugly


----------



## geezuphosdn

I'm going to have to say Sofia Vergara b/c she is shaped like a woman is supposed to be and her accent kills.


----------



## aguaflaca

Really said:


> No love for Dominique?


and she fishes!!!


----------



## Johnboat

*Jeri Ryan Age 45*

I've admired her since her role as Seven of Nine in Star Trek.


----------



## SaltwaterTom

Sandra Bullock


----------



## chrigging




----------



## chrigging

*I could not refuse*

I love me a vernable!


----------



## regulator

Pocketfisherman said:


> I'm weird, I think Sarah Palin is hot.


Guess I am weird also.


----------



## regulator

chrigging said:


> I love me a vernable!


Chrigging, that aint right, just aint nuthin right about it... might as well lock this thread up...


----------



## StoryTeller

Jamie Pressley...?..anyone...?


----------



## Court

chrigging said:


> I love me a vernable!


You nasty bassturd


----------



## Reloder28

poppadawg said:


> Dominique


Everything about her is fake, her lips, nose, boobs & character by default.


----------



## chrigging

Court said:


> You nasty bassturd


Come on, it was a joke.....sorry.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

StoryTeller said:


> Jamie Pressley...?..anyone...?


Yup, hottie for sure.
Love her on Joe Dirt..."youre my sister, youre my sister!"

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SV_DuckBuster




----------



## Court

chrigging said:


> Come on, it was a joke.....sorry.


I know & am still laughing-That is one BIG PICTURE


----------



## Reloder28

No one cited Eliza Dushku??!! Wow.


----------



## RACER

*Chrystal*

Chrystal Pistol


----------



## Really

Joe dirt = Brittany Daniel


----------



## texas1976

Lee Ann wolmack 46 is hot and sings good!!!


----------



## devil1824

Yvonne Strahovski 31yrs. young


----------



## devil1824

You are a brave man. You'll never hear the end of it. lol. Y'all have to have a dream girl though. Don't lie.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

texas1976 said:


> Lee Ann wolmack 46 is hot and sings good!!!
> View attachment 643117


Maaan... them 'eyes'!


----------



## Bull Red

RACER said:


> Chrystal Pistol


I thought Crystal was 20 something. That's hardly middle aged.
edit: Wiki says she's 23.

For me.... I don't know.... there are so many, but Salma Hayek is definitely near the top of my list and Kate Beckinsale seems like she's getting hotter with age. Her backside is perfect!


----------



## RockportRobert

Catherine Bell. Mac from the TV show JAG.


----------



## Captain Dave

What sprouts my Rocket is the Gals that fly under the paparazzi and tabloids .. Especially the one recently posted ^^^^ They all doo..


----------



## redexpress

I kinda got the hots for my cousin...
Annette O'Toole


----------



## johnny astro

Paulina Porizkova

http://www.inquisitr.com/839564/paulina-porizkova-flaunts-48-year-old-bikini-body-on-twitter/


----------



## txcowpoke

OK, help me out here with a name, The brunet from the original charlies angels, she is prolly 60 something now and still hot.


----------



## misbhavn

Kate Beckinsale does it for me. Brooke Burke aint nothin to throw rocks at either.


----------



## Buckshot Magee

txcowpoke said:


> OK, help me out here with a name, The brunet from the original charlies angels, she is prolly 60 something now and still hot.


Kate Jackson....


----------



## txcowpoke

Buckshot Magee said:


> Kate Jackson....


 no the other brunette


----------



## Captain Dave

Jacqueline Smith



txcowpoke said:


> no the other brunette


----------



## Trouthunter

> Jacqueline Smith


Loved her diving shirt in The Deep. 

TH


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Trouthunter said:


> Loved her diving shirt in The Deep.
> 
> TH


Jacquline Bisset!


----------



## txcowpoke

Trouthunter said:


> Loved her diving shirt in The Deep.
> 
> TH


Thats her, oyaah


----------



## pg542

Captain Dave said:


> Jacqueline Smith


....Houston girl...years ago, I worked for the electrical contractor that wired her fathers house here in Houston. I had a service call to repair a couple of minor bugs a couple of months after they moved in. I knew who's house it was before I ever got there as this contractor did many very high end homes around Houston. She wasn't visiting at the time, but her father (super nice guy) and obviously well off in his own right, sure wanted to make sure I knew who his daughter was. He pointed to some of the MANY pictures of her around the house and asked me if I recognized her. LOL. ....Yeah, she was (and still is) a very attractive woman, and it's Jaclyn, not Jaqueline, Ha!.


----------



## txcowpoke

pg542 said:


> ....Houston girl...years ago, I worked for the electrical contractor that wired her fathers house here in Houston. I had a service call to repair a couple of minor bugs a couple of months after they moved in. I knew who's house it was before I ever got there as this contractor did many very high end homes around Houston. She wasn't visiting at the time, but her father (super nice guy) and obviously well off in his own right, sure wanted to make sure I knew who his daughter was. He pointed to some of the MANY pictures of her around the house and asked me if I recognized her. LOL. ....Yeah, she was (and still is) a very attractive woman, and it's Jaclyn, not Jaqueline, Ha!.


pics ???????????????


----------



## Flat Trout

pg542 said:


> ....Houston girl...years ago, I worked for the electrical contractor that wired her fathers house here in Houston. I had a service call to repair a couple of minor bugs a couple of months after they moved in. I knew who's house it was before I ever got there as this contractor did many very high end homes around Houston. She wasn't visiting at the time, but her father (super nice guy) and obviously well off in his own right, sure wanted to make sure I knew who his daughter was. He pointed to some of the MANY pictures of her around the house and asked me if I recognized her. LOL. ....Yeah, she was (and still is) a very attractive woman, and it's Jaclyn, not Jaqueline, Ha!.


Jaclyn Smith was introduced to the world in the 1974 film "Bootleggers" filmed, for the most part around my little Ozarks town of Calico Rock, AR and on Calico's Main St. She later went on to be an original Charlie's Angel.

It's a corn ball movie that starred Slim Pickens but fun to watch now and then. Our CofC got permission from the producer to make copies for sale and he even sent a master copy to us for the duplicating.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071237/


----------



## Really

Shannon Elizabeth also a Houston native


----------



## That Robbie Guy

txcowpoke said:


> pics ???????????????


She is 67.


----------

